# How do you get a Youth Mobility Visa without a job contract?



## ferriyal (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, I am a Canadian citizen looking to move to Spain. However the Spanish consulate probably wont grant me a visa without a pre-arranged job contract. And Spanish employers don't want to offer me a job without a visa. Is there a way around this dilemma? I feel stuck in this vicious cycle! Any advice would help!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

By all accounts there are no jobs in Spain, particularly for young people. So unless it's something that can't be done by an EU citizen, I'm not sure your chances of either (the visa or a job) are particularly good. Beyond that, look at the terms of the Youth Mobility Visa more closely - either it's something you can apply for without a job offer, or it's not. There shouldn't be any "probably" in whether the consulate issues one for you.


----------



## melissa20001 (Jan 15, 2013)

You are not specific about what category of youth mobility visa you want to apply for:
Working holiday = no job contract required
Young professionals = job contract required


----------



## vincent35 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello I am also a Youth Mobility Visa person lol

but for me, I already got the visa for 365 days, it was shockingly easy for me, so that's done. 
I am wondering about the second part of the process. I was told that in the new year, the visa takes a while to get renewed in Spain. So I may have to wait until feb before I even think about getting the TIE or work authorization and all that. I can't make it to Spain until late in this calendar year. 

Also my question about the work authorization, do you need to do the same process for every job that you get? can you get more than one job at a time? Seems very confusing, I am hoping that as an expat already in Spain on that same visa, you would be able to provide me with some insight

thanks


----------



## japer63 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

I am also looking to get a youth mobility visa for Spain, but no consulate or embassy will answer my emails...

Do you really need a job before applying? Where did you find the "working holiday" thing on their website?

Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

japer63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also looking to get a youth mobility visa for Spain, but no consulate or embassy will answer my emails...
> 
> ...


:welcome:

afaik you don't need a job before applying for & being issued the visa - it simply gives you the right to work once you get here, if indeed you can find a job

the only way to apply is via your nearest Spanish consulate, though


----------



## japer63 (Mar 5, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> afaik you don't need a job before applying for & being issued the visa - it simply gives you the right to work once you get here, if indeed you can find a job
> 
> the only way to apply is via your nearest Spanish consulate, though


Hi, Thank you so much for your answer!

I know finding a job in Spain these days, but apparently there are loads in what I do (I have a friend doing it right now). Surprisingly........ Or else I have some good time in Spain for a couple of months 

It's just that on the Spanish Consulate web site it say:



> Furthermore, as the case may be:
> i. Registered Canadian students of a post-secondary institution in Canada who wish to complete their academic training in a Spanish institution (beneficiaries, category b). Proof of registration in a post-secondary institution in Canada and proof of acceptance by a Spanish institution to complete their academic training, within the framework of an inter-institutional agreement.
> ii. Young Canadians wishing to obtain additional training in Spain through a pre-arranged contract of employment (beneficiaries, categories a and c). The documents required to prove this condition shall be a contract of employment, valid for a maximum period equivalent to the period of their authorized stay, a NIF (Tax identification number) and a document stating that the company hiring them is registered with the Social Security system, as well as the relevant qualifications and credentials proving that they have the capacity required for the exercise of the duly recognized profession, where applicable. In this case, the economic resources shall be proved by submitting the contract of employment.
> iii. Young Canadians wishing to work on a casual basis (beneficiaries, categories d and e). Beneficiaries shall submit an offer of casual employment, a NIF and a document stating that the company hiring them is registered with the Social Security system, as well as the relevant qualifications or credentials proving that they have the capacity required for the exercise of the duly recognized profession, as the case may be. As concerns proof that they have sufficient financial resources, revenues earned through occasional works shall be taken into consideration, provided that they can prove that they will indeed earn the said revenues in the future when applying for the visa.
> ...


Found on the Toronto Consulate Website (Can't post the link...)

Found the same thing on the Ottawa 2014 one...

And it's very annoying because no one will answer my emails!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

japer63 said:


> Hi, Thank you so much for your answer!
> 
> I know finding a job in Spain these days, but apparently there are loads in what I do (I have a friend doing it right now). Surprisingly........ Or else I have some good time in Spain for a couple of months
> 
> ...



it must have changed then - I hadn't looked for a while

we did have a couple of posters here on the forum last year who had the youth mobility visa without a job offer


----------



## japer63 (Mar 5, 2014)

Finally got an answer from two persons by writing to the Toronto Consulate! So apparently, you don't need a job, but you need to get a work permit when you get there...



> Hello,
> 
> You don’t need to have a job offer before applying to this visa, you can go for tourism and then if a job comes up you can ask for the authorisation and work with no problem. The Youth Mobility Program does not authorise to work itself, that’s why upon your arrival to Spain you have to go to your nearest Police Station and ask for that authorisation. It says it could take up one month; it really depends on how busy they are, when you get your appointment, etc etc… Your employer has to give you the NIF number to prove he is on the Social Security System, and your contract so that the Police knows it’s trustworthy.


The other one didn't tell me about this Police Station thing.


----------



## fearless (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey

I'm a Canadian currently living in Madrid. I came here to do a master. My visa will expire at the end of the month but I'm hoping to come back here and work doing something in the communication field. I'm interested in the youth mobility visa. Can anyone give me some advice about their experience? I would have a job already before arriving. Thanks!


----------



## fearless (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey

I'm a Canadian currently living in Madrid. I came here to do a master. My visa will expire at the end of the month but I'm hoping to come back here and work doing something in the communication field. I'm interested in the youth mobility visa. Can anyone give me some advice about their experience? I would have a job already before arriving. Thanks!


----------



## TheListContinues (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi!

I am in the process of doing my youth mobility application now and wanted to know how the application went for people who did not have a job offer. 

Any advice would help!


----------

